# few arty pics of the car if anyone wants a look?



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)




----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

looks good! Only thing i would say is to take away the blur on the closer shots as some have a blur around the outside of car, ideally you want the in forefront and the background to be slightly blurred giving the 3d effect


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

like this?


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

it was more the 2nd picture down, the headlight has focus but the rest of the car is blurred, make it so the car is sharp and background is blurred slightly adds perspective to photo


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

best i can do, only using photobucket is there any other software that is better for this im not the best at this sort of stuff but always wanted to have a go! i know there is photoshop but that just confuses me!


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a quick edit


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

is that using photoshop? looks good


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

that was using a similar software called pixelmator for mac


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AJW001 said:


> Just a quick edit


You add too much shadow, and did you add any sharpness!


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Peugeot said:


> You add too much shadow, and did you add any sharpness!


For some reason the front wheel blacked out when I exported it but I couldn't be bothered to redo it all so left it and yeah added sharpness but not too much


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AJW001 said:


> For some reason the front wheel blacked out when I exported it but I couldn't be bothered to redo it all so left it and yeah added sharpness but not too much


I can see you added the sharpness by the headlight, but it don't matter about the rest if you happy was it shoot in RAW format or Jpeg


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Peugeot said:


> I can see you added the sharpness by the headlight, but it don't matter about the rest if you happy was it shoot in RAW format or Jpeg


This isn't my thread btw... I just took the image off of photobucket and edited it tbh the file saved was in a low quality format to start with so not much to work with...


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AJW001 said:


> This isn't my thread btw... I just took the image off of photobucket and edited it tbh the file saved was in a low quality format to start with so not much to work with...


I know it was not your thread it's scotty_boy I though you was help him out that's why I ask you

maybe scotty_boy can answer my question

Thanks


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> I know it was not your thread it's scotty_boy I though you was help him out that's why I ask you
> 
> maybe scotty_boy can answer my question
> 
> Thanks


not sure mate i just point and shoot and press a few buttons on photobucket and hope for the best.


----------

